# Bike shops in Quintana Roo?



## slonoma98 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi guys and gals. I'm from Belize...South of Mexico. Good to see my neighbors have their own forum on MTBR. Anyway I was looking into purchasing a new hardtail soon and was wondering if there were any bike shops in Quintana Roo or maybe Terreon that you all can recommend? I should be in Terreon this weekend for a couple days and I travel to Chetumal and Cancun frequently, maybe I can meet some of my fellow MTBR members some time. Also, have you all ever heard of Turbo bikes?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

slonoma98 said:


> Hi guys and gals. I'm from Belize...South of Mexico. Good to see my neighbors have their own forum on MTBR. Anyway I was looking into purchasing a new hardtail soon and was wondering if there were any bike shops in Quintana Roo or maybe Terreon that you all can recommend? I should be in Terreon this weekend for a couple days and I travel to Chetumal and Cancun frequently, maybe I can meet some of my fellow MTBR members some time. Also, have you all ever heard of Turbo bikes?


Slonoma, I don't know any bike stores down there. I have seen the Turbo bikes, but truth to tell, I'm not impressed. They are heavy, and the components they use aren't that great, to say the least.

I think they're guetting better, but I still think they have a long way to go.

Well, those are my opinions.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Turbo bikes suck big time.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

slonoma98 said:


> Hi guys and gals. I'm from Belize...South of Mexico. Good to see my neighbors have their own forum on MTBR. Anyway I was looking into purchasing a new hardtail soon and was wondering if there were any bike shops in Quintana Roo or maybe Terreon that you all can recommend? I should be in Terreon this weekend for a couple days and I travel to Chetumal and Cancun frequently, maybe I can meet some of my fellow MTBR members some time. Also, have you all ever heard of Turbo bikes?


Hi Slonoma!!

Good to see our brothers from south chime in! You're more than welcome!

I wouldn't recommend Turbo bikes. But, in a similar price league and with much better quality there's Alubike. Their Dragonfly model should be cheap enough and sould get some serious MTB use.

Did you mean Torreon (north of Mexico, Coahuila) or Terreon indeed?? If that's Torreon, Coahuila; maybe you may find decent bike stores. I believe that maybe Cancun or Chetumal have some decent bike stores, but more inclined to Triathlon and Road riding. The Peninsula is very flat and it has a strong Tri scene... but I don't know about MTB.

Relatively close to Torreon is Monterrey. Monterrey has a strong MTB scene and you should be able to find better bikes and stores.

Let us know if we helped a bit.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> The Peninsula is very flat and it has a strong Tri scene... but I don't know about MTB.


Hence the Quintana Roo brand which specialises in Tri bikes.

I'm going to be down that way in 10 days. I'm going to Isla Mujeres and Tulum. Staying one night in Cancun.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

You may want to check here www.meb.com.mx
Check in "rutas por estados". However, I think there is no Quintana Roo section...


----------



## slonoma98 (Dec 1, 2005)

I meant Torreon sorry. Thanks for all the replies. I know there are a lot of junk Turbo bikes, but I saw one in a Liverpool store in Chetumal that was actually decent. I forget the model name but it had Deore XT parts groups with disc brakes and Manitou fork. Right now I ride a Jamis which I think I've outgrown. When I go to Cancun next month I'll have to look around for bike shops. Is there anything worth seeing in Torreon?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

slonoma98 said:


> I meant Torreon sorry. Thanks for all the replies. I know there are a lot of junk Turbo bikes, but I saw one in a Liverpool store in Chetumal that was actually decent. I forget the model name but it had Deore XT parts groups with disc brakes and Manitou fork. Right now I ride a Jamis which I think I've outgrown. When I go to Cancun next month I'll have to look around for bike shops. Is there anything worth seeing in Torreon?


Run away from Liverpool for bikes!!! They inflate the price a lot. You'll get much decent deals on a bike shop. Marti stores are the same... not that inflated, but inflated anyway.

One thing, I'm positive Turbo and Alubike make some special runs for Dept. Stores (one Alubike rep told me so) like Liverpool... so you may not find the same bike anywhere else.

But good bike shops may have some of those special editions. Check out those places where Tri bikes are sold.

Check out... www.turbo.com.mx and www.alubike.com.mx
There are no prices, but you'll take a look at the better, MTB worthy models.

How's MTB in Belize?? Post some pictures if possible... I know it's a beautiful place.

Out of topic... strangely enough, last sunday my mom asked me which was the capitol city of Belize... I'm so ignorant I had to google it to know it's Belmopan. LOL! Shame on me.


----------



## slonoma98 (Dec 1, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Run away from Liverpool for bikes!!! They inflate the price a lot. You'll get much decent deals on a bike shop. Marti stores are the same... not that inflated, but inflated anyway.
> 
> One thing, I'm positive Turbo and Alubike make some special runs for Dept. Stores (one Alubike rep told me so) like Liverpool... so you may not find the same bike anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Warp. I actually live in Belmopan. Belize isn't big on MTB right now, road racing is king with tri catching on. There's 1 off-road race a year that's basically just on a relatively flat dirt road. The other MTB races they have here are all on pavement, so everyone rides hardtails with rigid forks and skinny tires.
The best place to ride here is in the Mountain Pine Ridge Reserve, mostly fire roads with some trails. I'll have to make a trip soon and take some pics. I started riding a year now and enjoy the little time I do have a chance to ride off road.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*yes there are good bike shops at cancun*

Soloma: you can sure find bike shops in cancun, you can find, Specialized, Canonndale, GT, and some other brands, there are 3 mayor shops "bike shop" at plaza las americas and at Xcaret Av. and the bennotto shop at Av. Tanka, they have all kind of bikes, from BMX, Road Bikes, Mountin bikes, Tri Bikes, etc, you can find bikes and spares, a thing that was said at the forum is true, the prices for the bikes is really high, for example, I bought my specialized bike at Chicago, and it was 700 dlls, and you can find the same bike here in cancun for 1100 dlls, well they have to pay import taxes and all that stuff, but at least they have the spares that I need to fix my bike, there are a lot of routes, but they are actually for cross-country rides, (we don't have mountins in here), there are some well known tours at yucatan for mountain bikes, you can find them at internet. hope I could help you


----------

